# neue Hardware für C 4d



## elandorsch (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo Community,
ein neuer Rechner muss her, teilweise auch für Architekturrendering mit C4d.
Der Hardwareschrauber meiner Wahl ist allerdings wie ich, ( noch ) kein erfahrener 3d-(render)user. Darum stelle ich hier einmal kurz das angedachte System vor. Preisgrenze ist ca. 1.000 euro +Schrauberkosten.

CPU : AMD Phenom X4 940 3,0 Ghz	
Arbeitsspeicher : 8 GB DDR2-1066 Kit Kingston HyperX	
Mainboard: ASUS M4A78 Pro
Festplatte:500 GB Sata2 HDD
Gehäuse: SilentMaxx ST-11 Midi Tower     
Netzteil: EcoSilent 80plus					
Graka :Ati Radeon HD 4870 1024 MB GDDR5		
BS	 :MS Windows XP Pro 64 SPB2c

Folgende Fragen habe ich dazu:
1. ist es richtig dass C4d r10 mit win xp prof 64 bit und einem quadcore auch mit 4 threads rendert, bzw. die hardware und das bs optimal ausnutzt ?
2. angeblich soll die ATI Graka "besser" open gl unterstützen, im Vergleich zu einer nvidia. ist das so ? unterstützt die Graka aktiv das rendern? oder ist diese lediglich für einen flüssigen Editor zuständig ?

vielen Dank, bereits im voraus für Eure Hinweise und Anregungen,

elandorsch  ( trotz netiquette kleingeschrieben ! )


----------



## chmee (17. Mai 2009)

1. Ja, 4 Kerne werden logischerweise unterstützt. Ausbeute wird etwa 330% sein.
2a. OpenGL - Ich glaube, da nehmen sich Nvidia und AMD nichts.
2b. Aktiv Rendern per GPU - vielleicht mit einem PlugIn. Grundsätzlich ist die GraKa nur für den Workflow gedacht. Schau noch nach, ob eine Quadro oder FireGL ins Budget passt. Such mal nach aktuellen Benchmarks und überdenke, ob es eine "Gamerkarte" sein soll.

mfg chmee


----------

